# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Κατασκευή κλούβας πτήσης 1,20 από ζευγαρώστρες

## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Καιρό είχε μπει η ιδέα στο μυαλό μου να φτιάξω ξανά μία κλούβα πτήσης για τα ζεμπράκια, αυτή τη φορά όχι με κουνελόσυρμα, αλλά με ήδη υπάρχουσες ζευγαρώστρες! Αυτές που χρησιμοποίησα εγώ, ήταν 60 εκατοστά και το μόνο που χρειάστηκα ήταν δεματικά καλωδίων (tire-up). Έτσι πήρα την ιδέα των 2 κάθετων 76άρων για παπαγάλους και την εφάρμοσα οριζόντια για να δημιουργηθεί μία κλούβα πτήσης 1,20! 

Αρχικά έβγαλα μία πλευρά από την κάθε ζευγαρώστρα και έπειτα τις ευθυγράμμισα (σε αυτές που έχω εγώ δεν χρειάζεται να βγουν τελείως οι πλευρές, απλά τις ανέβασα στην οροφή για να μην ενοχλούν). 

 



Στη συνέχεια, έσφιξα όλες τις πλευρές με tire- up προσπαθώντας να είναι όσο πιο ίσιο! 

  

Τα γατζάκια που έχει η σχάρα της ζευγαρώστρας τα στερέωσα το ένα πάνω στο άλλο για να κρατιέται η σχάρα στο σωστό ύψος:



Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα με τα κλαδάκια! 



Και με τους κατοίκους της!!! (Αγνοήστε το χάος στο πάνω μέρος, καθαρίστηκε  ::  )

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πολυ καλη!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ καλό το αποτέλεσμα και θα ειναι και πιο εύκολο στο καθάρισμα !! 
Μπράβο , καλή συνέχεια και με το καλό να περάσουν όλα εκεί μέσα όμορφα χρόνια !!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Πολυ ομορφο Κωσταντονα.Θα κανουν κατι πτησεις εκει μεσα!

----------


## Cristina

Πολυ καλό το αποτέλεσμα, Κωνσταντίνα! Έχουν να πετάξουν οι κόρνες!!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Άρχοντες τα νιανιαρα!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ καλο αποτέλεσμα, εσυ παιδί μου εισαι τσακάλι......θα το χαρούν τα κουκλάκια σου... :: 
και τα κλαδάκια σούπερ......

----------


## xrisam

Σούπερ κλούβα Κωνσταντίνα!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Κωνσταντινα πες μου οτι την εκανες μονη να τρελαθω!!!  :Happy: 
Ειναι πολυ ομορφη εξωτερικα και σιγουρα τα πουλακια την καταευχαριστιουνται!!!  :winky: 



Στάλθηκε από το ICE μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> Κωνσταντινα πες μου οτι την εκανες μονη να τρελαθω!!! 
> Ειναι πολυ ομορφη εξωτερικα και σιγουρα τα πουλακια την καταευχαριστιουνται!!!


Ελα Κωνσταντινα πες το να μας στείλεις :Anim 37: ,ειναι υπέροχη η κλούβα πολλά πολλά μπραβο !!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ όλους! Τα πουλάκια την χαίρονται πολύ και προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχουν τσακωμοί. Επίσης ακόμα υπάρχει δυνατότητα να μπαίνουν χωρίσματα για να καθαρίζω χωρίς να φοβάμαι ότι θα μου φύγουν! 

Ναι παιδιά μόνη μου την έκανα! Δεν ήταν κάτι δύσκολο, μόνο τα δεματικά έβαλα  :Bug Dance:

----------


## Georgiablue

Κωνσταντινα μπράβο πολυ έξυπνη κίνηση! Να τη χαιρονται τα μικρακια σου !  :Happy:

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> Ναι παιδιά μόνη μου την έκανα! Δεν ήταν κάτι δύσκολο, μόνο τα δεματικά έβαλα


Δεν ήταν κάτι δύσκολο, μόνο τα δεματικά έβαλα  :: Αυτα ειναι έτσι απλά φαίνονται ολα οταν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου!!!

----------


## Destat

ααα πολύ καλό και πρακτικό τελικά, μια χαρά σου βγήκε Κωνανή!

 Τα ζεβράκια θα νομίζουν οτι πετάνε σε στάδιο και θα μπορούν να κάνουν αγώνες ταχύτητας! Εύγε, για λιγότερους μαδημένους ποπούς !  ::

----------


## manosmili

Κριμα για καποιο λογο δεν μου δειχνει τις φωτογραφιες και με ενδιεφερε παρα πολυ να δω το αποτελεσμα!  :sad:   :sad:

----------


## jk21

Μανο θα τις φτιαξουμε και σε αυτο το θεμα μεχρι το βραδυ , μεταφεροντας τες στο imgur 

αλλα επειδη θα εχεις και σε αλλα θεματα ισως προβλημα  ( δεν ειναι δυνατον να αλλαξουμε ολες ,  χωρις να ερθει καποιο θεμα  στο προσκηνιο ) δες και αυτο

*Πώς να δείτε τις φωτογραφίες του φορουμ που δεν εμφανίζονται !*για να λυσεις αμεσα το προβλημα

----------


## manosmili

Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την βοηθεια !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Έφτιαξα τις φωτογραφίες για να είναι πλέον ορατές σε όλους! Μάνο ήταν πραγματικά ωραία κατασκευή, τα ζεμπράκια βέβαια δεν ανέχονταν να είναι όλα μαζί οπότε αναγκάστηκα να την χωρίσω ξανά.. Αλλά για κάποιο άλλο πτηνό ή για ζευγάρι, βολεύει πολύ!

----------


## manosmili

Τελεια τελεια ! και εγω αυτο ειχα απορια τωρα. Αν μπορεις να βαλεις τοσα πουλακια μαζι σε ενα χωρο.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν θέλω να μιλήσω γενικά για όλα τα ζεμπράκια, πάντως όσα έχω εγώ είναι αρκετά ζόρικα και όσους τρόπους και αν δοκίμασα για να τα έχω όλα μαζί, δεν υπήρχε επιτυχία. Ήταν καλά όσο ήταν μωρά, αλλά καθώς μεγάλωναν και διάλεγαν τα ταίρια τους, διεκδικούσαν το χώρο οπότε κατέληξα να τα έχω ανά ζευγάρια πλέον. Ίσως αν βάλεις λιγότερα σε τόσο μεγάλη κλούβα να συνυπάρξουν. Θα μπορούσες να δοκιμάσεις και εσύ μήπως έχεις μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία.

----------

